# The grab"n"git kit!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A basic kit to throw in the trunk of your car,over your sholder,or stash somewhere near your retreat in case you get looted/raided.

3 changes of clothing,including socks,underwear,and cold weather gear if your area needs it,if you're in the deep south,you know what you need.

A decent Med-kit,not the three bandaid and butterfly crap,I mean a GOOD ONE!

A week's worth of MREs and a water filter and WPTs

A supply of any medications you require and glasses if needed.

Etxra boots and foot-powder.

Unscented Talcum powder.

A good working knife and pocket knife,a hatchet or machette too if you can take the weight.

A good,accurate and reliable 22 rifle,I chose a Ruger 10/22 because I could use a folding stock and extended magazines,but you know what works for you.several magazines as well.

500 rounds of high velocity 22LR.

A reliable and accurate 22 pistol,again,mine is a Ruger but there are many others equally serviceable.several magazines as well.

A fishing kit,something like a pocket fisherman or backpacking rod is great!but if space or weight is a concern,a couple of spools of heavy fishing line and some various hooks in an Altoids box is fine.

A Zippo lighter,fuel,and a couple of packs of flints.

A rain poncho.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So.......43 veiewers,did it help?or did you want me to break the rules and post about a supreme,tricked out AK-47/AR-15 zombie killa' kit?you can find that dumb crap on my forum,LOL!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a couple of kits .. 

The ones that stay in my vehicle all the time include tow-straps, blankets, granola, granola bars, cereal bars, hard candies, cleaning supplies, rubber gloves, work gloves, winter gloves, toques, tire-chains .. and such.

My in the house kit that is ready to go at moments notice contains communication devices (Cobra hand-held CB, FRS), two inverters, head-lamp, solar blankets and a few other things.

Then I have the backpacks that contain clothing, hammock, bug-spray, solar blankets, duct-tape, rope and a few other things ..


----------



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, very helpful Magus! You reminded me of something very important that I forgot to add in my grab n go kit.....an extra pair of glasses!! I am so glad that I decided to get online today and read around or I may not have found this very valuable information/reminder in enough time! I can't even get up to pee without my glasses! LOL

Thanks again Magus!


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

The .22 LF is ubiquitous, and ammunition is plentiful, but I have a .22 WMF already, which gives just a bit more "oomph." I just need a pistol to match. As for the medical kit, I would say to go with as much as you are trained to use.

Yes, definitely helpful.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

DocWard said:


> The .22 LF is ubiquitous, and ammunition is plentiful, but I have a .22 WMF already, which gives just a bit more "oomph." I just need a pistol to match. As for the medical kit, I would say to go with as much as you are trained to use.
> 
> Yes, definitely helpful.


AMT used to make a 22 WMF "automag"which was a deadly accurate and with recomended ammo,reliable,sadly both it and AMT went poof in the 90's.
you can still find them at gunshows however.

Ruger and Colt sued them out of existance.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

I carry two kits in the pick-up. One is for when I have to leave home and the other is for when I can't go home for awhile.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good thinking!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

JW Parker said:


> I carry two kits in the pick-up. One is for when I have to leave home and the other is for when I can't go home for awhile.


I carry one big kit stored in MOLLE gear. That way I add/remove based on the situation. Similar idea just a different approach.


----------



## slappysquirrel (Jan 13, 2009)

We call them "Go Kits" in ham radio circles.

Here is what I have....

First put all your items in a 5 gallon Plastic bucket...bucket can be used for several things.

Food for 3 days...why 3 days...It takes Red Cross that long to get set up.
Granola Bars, Packaged Crackers, hard candy, instant soups, tuna-chicken-ham kits, MRE's, peanut butter, (jiff makes small containers or purchase/borrow condiment sizes) drink mix tubes, (taster's choice makes a instant coffee in that size), fruit roll-ups, small packs of cookies, raisins/dried fruit, Trail mix. 

Metal cup, canned sterno, metal spoon, matches/bic lighter

change of underwear, t-shirt,socks, towel (they have towels that are rolled tight in a package which take very little space at dollar stores),bar soap regular size in a soap container, hand santitizer, personal items such as toothpaste, brush, nail clippers, feminine products, shampoo...use travel sizes which can be found Walmart...any other things which you might deem necessary to your hygiene. You can use bar soap to wash out underwear and shirt and other cleaning needs. 

Flashlight, small radio, extra batteries, sunglasses, reflective vest, thin windbreaker...the rayon type which can be stuffed into a sandwich bag.... sunblock, throat lozenges, gum, camp size toliet paper, (very small and packs easy), travel size wet wipes, small first aid kit, hat or cap, gardening gloves, duct tape, small nylon rope, aluminimum foil...(the heavy type large sheet folded )poncho, note pad, pencils, insect repellent wipes or small bottle of liquid type, chap stick, small bible (if you wish), 3 emergency candles, emergency type blanket (the silver type folded in a small package), couple of garbage bags, pocket knife, an all purpose tool, wrist watch, 2 meter/CB/FRS hand held transciver radio with extra batteries, (cell phones go down first in an emergency), prescription meds, aspirin and tylenol (asprin is useful in heart attack/stroke emergencies), also, your hand sanitizer is useful in cleaning wounds/cuts etc. , antibiotic ointment, 3- 20 oz bottles water, 20 to 50 dollars in change and small bills, map of area/state, copies of ID. 
Now with careful packing, you CAN get everything in...we did. Put the lid on the bucket and you are ready to BUG OUT if need be for any emergency. The buckets are 5 bucks at Walmart and come in several colors, each adult member of the family needs one packed with same items. 

HERE is list for children...food for 3 days, cap, windbreaker, pancho, reflective vest, gloves, sunblock, personal items for hygiene, bar of soap, towel, chap stick, sanitizer, wet wipes (regular container) toliet paper, emergency silver blanket, 4 20 oz bottles of water, prescription meds should be packed in an adult's bucket, 

2 changes of underwear/2 t-shirts, metal cup and metal spoon, coloring books, crayons, small toys...a beach blow up ball is great, sunglasses, roll of paper towels.

Babies...doz disposable diapers, doz cloth diapers with pins, 2 rubber pants, 6 outfits...3 cool, 3 warm, canned powder forumla, box baby cereal, applesauce, small juice boxes, plastic bowl, spoon, 3 bottles, fever drops, vaseline, baby blankets, 2 heavy one light, jacket, cap, socks, 4 20 oz bottles water. 

We keep a "bug Out" camp kit in trunk of our car which has a tent, sleeping bags, small ax,BB pistol, and 2 additional gallon jugs of water. It's just the 2 of us, and it's kept in a box which doesn't take up much room. We always keep 2 small pillows and 2 blankets in the back seat all the time as we travel alot.

You need to make up a go kit for your pets also if you plan to bug out with them in tow. Pack leashes and couple of old towels and old blanket. Pack water for them, couple of plastic bowls, (I use cool whip containers) and use the individual packets of food, don't worry if they get hungry enough...they'll eat . Flea powder and collars will be helpful also. If you insist on taking the cat, put it in a pet carrier...it will save you alot of headaches. Keep copies of shots in kit.

This has served us well over the years and after being in 3 evacuations, we've learned much what works and what doesn't. Hope yall find this helpful


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Three evacuations!?! What part of Afghanistan do you live in? ;-)


----------



## slappysquirrel (Jan 13, 2009)

*PS*

There is a separate "Go Kit" for Ham radio operators to set up "Field Stations" ....I will post it if anyone is interested.

Also, you should map out several escape routes from your home if you need to leave the area......

Red cross and FEMA have list for "sheltering in home" during emergencies.


----------



## slappysquirrel (Jan 13, 2009)

LOLROF.....East Texas, Louisanna, and Oklahoma.....my husband is a minister and we have lived in several areas....we had to bug out due to hurricanes in TX and LA......Oklahoma was a gas well blowout.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

slappysquirrel said:


> There is a separate "Go Kit" for Ham radio operators to set up "Field Stations" ....I will post it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Also, you should map out several escape routes from your home if you need to leave the area......
> 
> Red cross and FEMA have list for "sheltering in home" during emergencies.


That would be a good bit of information in the communications section .. go ahead and start a new thread there!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Y'know,I'm thinking that a GP kit won't do anymore,I'll need three:

One for a "normal evacuation" like a burst gas line or minor chemical leak.

One for more serious things like a forrest fire or something else that might take a few days..

One for an all-out SHTF moment!godz that sucker'll be heavy!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife and I are working on several BOB's. One for the safe room. One for the gun room. Two small ones for each of us with all the essentials.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Now call me an optomist,but the landlord gave me a hell of an idea for one IF circumstances permitted an un hindered road escape.get a 6'X10' U-haul style trailer,put two foam mattresses in it,cover them by sliding a couple of bricks between them,put in a sheet of plywood for a fake floor and stack it full of supplies,keeping the semi-perishables at the back for ease of rotation and the firearms,ammo and tools up fron to make them hard for a thief to steal/NWO soldier to see.and keep it off to one side under a tarp,then when the SHTF,simply back up to it and haul @$$.its big enough to sleep 3 as well!much more comfy than a back seat.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds alright but I'd say I'm partial to the little custom teardrop trailers I've seen.


----------



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

Magus said:


> So.......43 veiewers,did it help?or did you want me to break the rules and post about a supreme,tricked out AK-47/AR-15 zombie killa' kit?you can find that dumb crap on my forum,LOL!


sounds heavy. not sure I would want to carry that much weight with me for very long. Why carry so much when I can get by with a butter knife and flindt and steel. If I have time, throw in a light weight tarp and my M6 scout with about 50 rounds of .22 and 50 rounds of .410.


----------



## NYsurvivalist6 (Apr 22, 2009)

crikey said:


> sounds heavy. not sure I would want to carry that much weight with me for very long. Why carry so much when I can get by with a butter knife and flindt and steel. If I have time, throw in a light weight tarp and my M6 scout with about 50 rounds of .22 and 50 rounds of .410.


I agree.
Having all that is NOT necessary to survive. Especially with weight and necessary distance for travel, you may want to downsize it a good chunk.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I think in all of this discussion we cross the line from surviving to living. That line is different for all of us depending how long we anticipate being bugged out and what our creature comfort needs are. Our fears also come into play. For me the longer I would be gone the more like home I would like things to be. I also have a couple of BOBs and am putting together an old travel trailer. I also keep alot of my out door gear in one central area that is easily accessable and I can quickly pack for the season we are in.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm all about living. Out current plan has us attempting to maintain almost the same lifestyle as we have now with a few very drastic adjustments. I'd rather thrive than survive.


----------



## chrisrich (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello there. 

Very good information in this post. An Emergency Kit is an essential and necessary part of your camping gear and emergency supplies. Emergency drinking water tablets and chlorine dioxide water purifier tablets are very useful in camping and emergency situations.

Other things you may want are cookware, sewing kit, utensils, emergency blankets, water filters, rechargeable lights & radio, water bags, flares, compass, maps, mirror, knife, first aid supplies. It is also a good idea to carry a whistle on a lanyard and a good set of work gloves.


----------



## Tazman (Aug 11, 2009)

*Still Clueless*

Pretty new to this whole thing, all the suggested kits sound awesome but i don't really have much of a clue on what's what.

I thought all you need was a backpack full of enough supplies to last you 3 days because that's when the real help comes. But then i read something about a trailer with a mattress loaded with supplies. Sounds like an awesome idea but i'm not a position to do that sort of thing.

Guess i'll keep looking around this forum to try and find a beginners kit or something.


----------



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

One size does not fit all. 

Being in the products and consulting business, I have noticed that each person has their own specific requirements for their "Go Kit." Personally, I have the ultimate basics that I would carry on a backpacking trip. First Aid, Knife, Pistol, Ca$h, fire starter, survival food and water source.

Anything beyond that is personal preference.

"Go Kit" implies portability, its easy to go all out and end up with a duffel bag! Personally, I would say an ideal kit fits into a medium backpack or smaller.

My 2 cents


----------



## DisasterReindeer (Dec 13, 2008)

Tazman said:


> Pretty new to this whole thing, all the suggested kits sound awesome but i don't really have much of a clue on what's what.
> 
> I thought all you need was a backpack full of enough supplies to last you 3 days because that's when the real help comes. But then i read something about a trailer with a mattress loaded with supplies. Sounds like an awesome idea but i'm not a position to do that sort of thing.
> 
> Guess i'll keep looking around this forum to try and find a beginners kit or something.


Outline what your questions are, lets see if we can iron them out for you.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tazman said:


> Pretty new to this whole thing, all the suggested kits sound awesome but i don't really have much of a clue on what's what.
> 
> I thought all you need was a backpack full of enough supplies to last you 3 days because that's when the real help comes. But then i read something about a trailer with a mattress loaded with supplies. Sounds like an awesome idea but i'm not a position to do that sort of thing.
> 
> Guess i'll keep looking around this forum to try and find a beginners kit or something.


It is fairly easy to create a BOB (Bug-Out-Bag) and maintain it. Think of the BOB as being a camping-kit. In it, place the stuff that _you_ need to camp-out for 3 days. Depending on where you live (4-seasons or 1 season) you might want to create several BOB's. A winter-BOB would include things like winter-gloves, touque, heat-maker, quick-foods, blankets (sleeping-bag). A summer-BOB would have things like white clothing, hammock, tarp, rope, bug-spray, bug-net and water-packs.

Of course, there are things that _you_ might need beyond the basics (medicines) and those are the kinds of things that you would want to add to your BOB. The easiest way to fine-tune your BOB is to use it - go camping with the BOB and add-subtract as required.


----------

